
‘People are losing their minds. That's what we need to wake up to’ - b5
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2017/oct/22/mindfulness-jon-kabat-zinn-depression-trump-grenfell
======
karmakaze
"Master of mindfulness, Jon Kabat-Zinn: ‘People are losing their minds. That
is what we need to wake up to’" is the full title.

> Corps of Cadet Recruits train in transcendental meditation to prevent PTSD
> by providing coping tools before exposure to combat or stressful situations.

A rather conflicting/disturbing stock photo caption included with The Guardian
article which I assume has no connection with Jon Kabat-Zinn.

